# Snake bite



## Hogwild80 (May 4, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904170&stc=1&d=1493893899


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 4, 2017)

Bad thing about coonhunting in the summer


----------



## antharper (May 6, 2017)

Hope it heals up good


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2017)

Copperhead?

Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## karen936 (May 6, 2017)

hope the dog gets full recovery I pray everytime I take mine
outside guess that's silly but I do


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2017)

karen936 said:


> hope the dog gets full recovery I pray everytime I take mine
> outside guess that's silly but I do





Prayers are never silly. If you are sincere and not blasphemous. Snakebite is a serious thing, especially if it`s a big snake and a little dog.


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 6, 2017)

That's for sure Nicodemus especially in a swamp at midnight,thanks guys he's doing good glad it didn't get him any worse,went and got me some snake chaps,thanks to a woody member.


----------



## hops2899 (May 9, 2017)

Mine took a Copperhead bite to the rear leg a  couple of years back, Amoxicillin for two weeks and he was good as new.


----------



## GLS (May 9, 2017)

If your dog is gonna get bitten, just hope it's a copperhead and not a cottonmouth or rattler.  Gil


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 10, 2017)

What's the difference in the bite.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2017)

Hogwild80 said:


> What's the difference in the bite.





Copperhead venom is the least potent of all our venomous snakes. While a copperhead can and does do damage, the bite of a rattlesnake is much worse because of the stronger venom and massive amounts of it that they can deliver.


----------



## rvick (May 10, 2017)

Snake avoidance training is a good thing but it didn't take on my Drahthaar. She still kills moccasins and bites them in half. Hasn't ran into a rattler yet, that I know of. My 50 pound Bavarian was bitten on the rear foot by a moccasin. Nasty and I thought he would lose his his leg/foot but he recovered and healed with a few scars. My big hound was bitten on the nose by a moccasin and when her head swelled up like a soccer ball I thought she was a goner, but she lived.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2017)

I lost a Labrador puppy to a coral snake that bit it on the end of the nose.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 10, 2017)

Hogwild80 something that will help you during these summer months running the dogs is Dexamethasone. Your vet can get it for you. Carry it along with some syringes in your cooler for when they get bit. 3cc's to the area in which they were bit or close to it will stop the swelling immediately. Might follow up with another shot couple hours later. It really helps having it on hand especially if they are bit in the neck area to stop the swelling from closing the wind pipe.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 10, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I lost a Labrador puppy to a coral snake that bit it on the end of the nose.



Hate to hear that Nic. Never easy losing a pet especially to something like a snake bite.


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks beagler he's healing up,he a healthy big dog,I will check into that.


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 10, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=904170&stc=1&d=1493893899


----------



## Bkeepr (May 10, 2017)

I've tried to find someone that does snake aversion training but have been unsuccessful...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2017)

Bkeepr said:


> I've tried to find someone that does snake aversion training but have been unsuccessful...





Check with Gil. He might have some info.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=85668


----------



## rvick (May 11, 2017)

Bkeepr said:


> I've tried to find someone that does snake aversion training but have been unsuccessful...



Google Bud Calderwood. He was gonna be around Savannah but it may be passed.
 Don't forget to remove the collar immediately if the dog is bitten around the head or neck area.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 11, 2017)

A Garmin Alpha 100 system or other similar dog training unit and a harmless water snake can be used for snake aversion training.

Benadryl helps minimize reactions to venomous snake bites in dogs.  Get collar off immediately. 

Dave


----------



## rvick (May 12, 2017)

Bud used a diamondback and a cottonmouth because he says each venomous snake has a distinct smell. I don't know. One of my dogs is scared of box turtles now and one grabs a moccasin and bites it in half when she gets a chance. Best thing that ever worked for me was a dead rattler and a bullwhip. All dogs are different but whatever you use be sure to love the dog up real good when it runs back to you.


----------



## GLS (May 13, 2017)

Bud Calderwood did his farewell clinic last weekend here in Savannah.  I posted news of his clinic in January and kept it up near the top of the Upland Birds forum since then with updates.  Sorry you didn't see it.  I understand someone in the Columbus area may be doing them.  At the last clinic on May 6th, Bud used a huge EDB, a fiesty cottomouth and a small copperhead.  Most dogs couldn't detect the copperhead, most likely because of size.  Nic, that must have been tough losing the pup to a snake.  There's an old myth that a coral can only bite a person between the fingers, etc.  As you've noted before, a coral can open up the jaws wide and bite anywhere they please.  After seeing hundreds of dogs go through Bud's clinic over the past five years, my observation is that the dogs that I saw, all approached the snakes out of curiosity and not aggression, nose down, sniffing.  That explains a lot of head strikes. A friend had a English Cocker that would find and retrieve box turtles.  One day, he brought in 16.  Two years ago he was killed by a canebrake near his owner's weekend house on the river.  
I keep Benedryl in my truck just in case.  A 40 lb. dog can safely handle two 25 mg pills or capsules.  Gil


----------



## Hogwild80 (May 14, 2017)

Well thanks to my wife,he is doing better,Benadryl,penicillin and soaking his foot in Epson salt he is doing great,won't take him back to the woods until he is fully healed,much to his dislike.


----------

